# Netdebit-Spybot



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

Als ich gestern ein Bildprogramm für meine neue Digitalkamera auf meinen Pc installieren wollte ,kam es zu Problemen hinsichtlich des noch zu Verfügung stehenden Speicherplatzes. Der PC teilte mir daraufhin mit ich müßte von meiner Festplatte etwas deinstallieren ,damit Platz wäre für die neue Software gut mache ich dachte ich mir .

Nun Plötzlich hatte ich ein Herzchen Dateiname Netdebit.
Unter dieser Datei kommt dann die Fa. Erodata GmBH
und die Telefonnr. 0190 874393 .

Da ich seit gut 2 Monaten das Spybot-Programm und eine eine 0190-Sperre bei der Telekom hoffe ich da keine Einwahl ohne meines Wissens
geschah.

Worauf ich hinweisen möchte ist Spybot erkannte und erkennt auch weiterhin nicht den Dailer.

Spybot ist ein sehr gutes Programm ,aber bei Kriminalpolizei sagte man mir schon das dies nicht die letzendliches Sicherheit ist.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Mai 2003)

Ich kann es fast nicht glauben, da die Google-Suche nach Netdebit über 4000 Einträge liefert und dieser Dialer länger bekannt ist.
Ungeachtet dessen kannst Du ja das Ergebnis Patrik Kolla auf seiner Seite mitteilen und somit künftig für Abhilfe sorgen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

*Spybot*

Lieber Devilfrank !

Danke für Deinen hinweis,weißt Du mehr über diese Firma.
Muß ich befürchten das meine 0190 Sperre der Telekom umgangen werden kann von dieser Firma ?

Danke für evtl. Antwort


----------



## technofreak (21 Mai 2003)

*Re: Spybot*



			
				Der Kapit schrieb:
			
		

> Muß ich befürchten das meine 0190 Sperre der Telekom umgangen werden kann von dieser Firma ?



Nein, Nummersperren haben nichts mit dem Dialer zu tun, egal wie der Einwählvorgang ausgeführt wird,
von Hand , per PC (Dialer) , mit oder ohne Providervorwahl, eine  eingerichtete Sperre muß
greifen, oder die Telekom haftet  für eingetreten Schaden. 
Ob die Sperre wirksam ist, kannst du leicht und ungefährlich mit einer der Billigvorwahlen testen:
http://www.teltarif.de/
nach der 0190.... muß sofort besetzt kommen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2003)

Nun, Dialer gibts eigentlich wie Sand am Meer... wir kommen mit dem Hinzufügen kaum noch mit, weil wir ja nicht nur die eigentliche Dialer-Datei erkennen lassen, sondern auch noch den Müll (Icons, Registry-Einträge, ...) drumherum.

Aber wenn Du die Datei finden solltest (Der Task-Manager und/oder die Prozessansicht in Spybot-S&D helfen beim finden), sende die Datei ruhig an [email protected], wir werden das dann bald aufnehmen


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Mai 2003)

Das ist doch eine gute Nachricht.
 :thumb:


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Mai 2003)

SpybotSD schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, Dialer gibts eigentlich wie Sand am Meer... wir kommen mit dem Hinzufügen kaum noch mit, weil wir ja nicht nur die eigentliche Dialer-Datei erkennen lassen, sondern auch noch den Müll (Icons, Registry-Einträge, ...) drumherum.
> 
> Aber wenn Du die Datei finden solltest (Der Task-Manager und/oder die Prozessansicht in Spybot-S&D helfen beim finden), sende die Datei ruhig an [email protected], wir werden das dann bald aufnehmen




Für dieses Angebot gibt es:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 

P.S.: Danke für die schnelle Reaktion auf die Mail.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2003)

Hallo,
Also die Firman Netdebit arbeitet normalerweise Seriös.Die arbeiten mit Erotikseiten zusammen und die haben meistens eine Preisangabe schon vor dem Dialerdownload!Was negatives habe ich von denen noch nicht gehört! Es kommt halt darauf an wie jemand einen Dialer einsetzt! Es gibt halt immer Schwarze Schafe die Dialer zum Beispiel manipulieren usw.!

Gruß Franz


----------

